# Internet Explorer exploit... keep safe.



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

do you mean install firefox on top of any existing security eg E-NOD? cheers aaron...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTGg5mQAAALTgAAQAAEQIAYAQAAgACIZM1CGASK+KPxdyRThQkDGg5mQ


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for thew tip Red. I do not understand the complexities of the security issues with IE and I have to take your word for it that Firefox offers a much better level of security than IE but I am amazed at the improvement in my browsing experience since loading Firefox this afternoon. The layout I have have is better and I seem to have much better response speeds, might just be that I am a duffer and something else has changed. What is with the auto spell check that is being run now for applications such as this message? It is great.

Would recommend the change from IE


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

Red

Are you saying this problem still exists even if good quality, updated virus protection 
programs are running? I use McAfee and update as often as required. I like to (naively) 
think this protects my computer. I have used Firefox in the past...wasn't excited by it. 
Why should it be any safer than IE though? Is it only because hackers waste less time
exploring security loopholes in this lesser-used application? Or is it really more secure?

Thanks for your advice ~ much appreciated!

Chimo


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the heads up
cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Y'all better off with Firefox anyway. Faster, more secure, better wide-reaching compatibility. Not many people who start using it switch back to IE.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

DUDES! I just made the switch to Firefox from IE - Astro's avatar is now going to spin itself off into oblivion! Somebody get ready to catch it!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:

(If you've got nothing better to do, then take a look at it with IE, then with FF)

Regards,

Smeg the spun out.... ;-)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Red, thanks for the headsup. I have Firefox on my computor but am not a great fan so use IE, I have just taken your advise and gone to firefox, now when I try to post on a thread a second window opens for me to reply, if I open this window and proceed to type a reply it then opens a third window asking if I wish to save and a file name, do not understand????????????????????????????????????????
It seems a huge process just to make a reply to a thread???????????
Does not seem right, any help advise appreciated.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT1iRiMAAA7fgAgQQIUAEAIgGAAu596gIABkNU/VPU9GoyT0epqZqbKDU0TIYE00YGjwQxTlq8ZOpf6vuDe3Vw0tKPyQi5iErnS2sVHhZo+1V2kGFMtcb9bJWZFjD9hOJ7QJRgZ0vHewzgCf8++B6wOUkoIIGQ2LuSKcKEgesSMRgA==


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm giving firefox a go and I can't work out how to make the damn thing check for new version of a page every time.
IE used to find new posts if I hit the back button from viewing a thread back to the new post page.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

The blue circle going clockwise with arrow at end says"reload current page"


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah kiwi, but IE didn't need me to refresh every time.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

At work here Firefox isn't working - some IT setting i'm sure. However IE, without me changing any settings, has recently started blipping at me that "Internet Explorer is currently running with add-ons disabled". The info part mentions ActiveX, spyware etc as being addons/possibly hidden in add-ons.

So is this something IE have told all its browsers to do or is it the work virus protection picking up a problem and shutting them down - or am barking up completely the wrong tree?? :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdEHepcAACbfgAAQUAOAEoIjHAo/7/+gMADFtDUyCaTTZqJmptJoabRNA1TanpGmEANAAADTSj1NBo1MR6EGgYnqXNMV+mzbqJz21oRbuoz9ST3uLcsFp7ZCBiA6oa6icwiFrVhmV9ObPiNfItF5EUz0zd4YEJW0TmYNuRjgnxeV5hVYSQbEgbtcZrif16R6xsgCXZLIIACtp2nmGLfSwIHIQMMRe98cApbuZGLKoJSG9D3z43OhQRYOJBl9hrU7Ah73QfYmL8YFLEXZvwWIkpOeiKrttqWdU6TMgJSvoqOr7OkGSqNiTMUMtP4u5IpwoSGiDvUu


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, was just the push i needed to get my girlfriend onto firefox...... now i just have to figure out how to get her onto linux............


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, thanks for the heads up Red  I have made the change to Firefox and it looks good so far ;-) My missus does a fair bit of internet banking, so I will make sure she doesn't use IE to access the bank's website in future 8)


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Red,
Notice Microsoft have finally posted a "fix" to the important subject you raised......
It became available to me via the auto update sites this morning.
PC's here are done - fingers crossed the gate has been closed...... (until they find another hole in the fence, I suppose!)
Thanks for the warning.....


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Forget firefox. Simply get rid of your PC and downgrade to a kayak and fishing rod. Its the best way to protect yourself - although your bank account will suffer just as much as if some hacker busted in.

Alternatively, upgrade to a Mac and start using Safari ;-)


----------



## CHIMO (Oct 22, 2008)

It looks like Microsoft have fixed the problem (for the time being). My computer downloaded a large patch last night and rebooted itself (I marvel over this technology...not sure if it's safe though!). You can download the update off their website... http://www.microsoft.com/en/au/default.aspx. But I have been using Firefox since Red's warning and I have to admit ~ I LIKE IT! It does seem faster than IE and it feels the same otherwise. Thanks, Red.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

this may be a stupid question but im guessing you can run the firefox browser with windows XP? if i install it will i have to unistall IE?


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

ausbass said:


> this may be a stupid question but im guessing you can run the firefox browser with windows XP? if i install it will i have to unistall IE?


Yep - you can run firefox on XP & there is no need to uninstall IE.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcx2UhgAAD1fgAAQcKeAChpunIo///+gMAEjAImgmBJ6Jo0AG0I9EzSNDAaMhoMIBoBpoAAanomSZJk9ET0mQ0AbUA9T1FcxSYkcbUE27pTEg8tpF6aVZa2SXm5SnTyjMZ/1qAS0ylZzULXqA10tqMykrzTswsixIdoZQccGJaWS95aWIfmww3YQie/HE1wiPxImLhFzkgFQUQR7zGasTgUnkbgOT0y/RB5M+aUfmb0WwS7QzbBzOqWkXjoyx/cxi5GG0UnR7YbPLdWbAfS3HQGkCYE/JxHAJe0MlWyUn6pILaICNrjJ5IWvIl0FU0M6NuiOJjO0IhQHZQ4OGgJFmZzRA5nYGhm484itAndxE8o4rWC3Qz0iMGCNyqMOvfWZsmvMsS0QtBiogmCyWIoDOwMwwe5ZahNTvFyWh05cDl6sK/4u5IpwoSGY7KQw


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I know it automatically finds your email account but how do you put a button on the taskbar to check your email???

Thanks...Sparra


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Sparra said:


> I know it automatically finds your email account but how do you put a button on the taskbar to check your email???
> 
> Thanks...Sparra


Check out the Add ons in the Tools menu there are dozens and one may suit your needs Sparra....using Gmail, I have a Gmail Notifier at the top [shows red when no mail, and blue when there is some]


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Dodge...I actually placed a shortcut down on my taskbar so no matter what I am doing I can get to it...

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on this Red, the mainstream media were only a week behind you!


----------

